# New Kitten hasn't gone to the washroom yet



## eswake (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All I'm a little concerned about my new little guy, I picked him up yesterday and he has still not gone pee or pooped. He has hidden behind my bed most of the time with a cry once and awhile. He has been showen the kitty litter box 3 times now, and has eaten a tiny bit of food and a abit of water. Is it normal for a cat to hold it this long when it's abit scared of it's new home.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he is probably just settling in - I remember Jinks took a while before he went - he will be getting used to his new surroundings just keep an eye out and try and maybe keep him in one room with all his things there until he gets accustomed- good luck xx


----------



## CPNewcastle (Oct 12, 2009)

The kitten is traumatised, he has been taken away from all it knows, and is in a strange place with people he has never met before, no doubt smiling at him. ( smiles in cat language is a threat)

He will come out at night to start with, so make sure he can gain access to tray and food within easy reach of its safety zone.

And as Suzy says, keep him and all his belongings in one room to start with..

If he doesnt come out tomorrow, try just taking him out, place him in your arms, close to where he can hear your heartbeat, holding him really close, while gently stroking the top of his head..

You may actually get a purr out of him by doing this..

try and avoid eye contact, if you do look into his eyes, blink, its a sign of 'I mean you no harm' between cats.


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi

Don't worry this is normal for a new kitten to be like this, he is just shy and wary and will need a few days to get used to his new surroundings


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

It is normal for a kitten to take some time before it feels safe enough to use the litter tray, some kittens use the litter tray from the start but if it's a shy kitten it will take as long as 24 hours if not longer,
just leave the kitten in a room alone with a litter tray to settle in and in no time at all you will be on litter tray duties


----------



## eswake (Sep 14, 2009)

Update: My little guy just went pee in the kitty litter! - I wish i could hold it in for 24 hours! I think he just wanted to wait till i was worried about kitty litter habits :001_tt2:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhhh that's a relief - for him too! :lol:
Whenever a new kitten goes to a new home I always give the new owners a bit of wee-soaked litter. Or if getting a new kitten I ask for some....
Yep they look at me funny...
yep it smells a little... 
but mix that into the new tray and the kitten will automatically feel at home.
How would you feel if you went somewhere new and had no idea where the loo was, and couldn't ask? 

Glad he's happy... for now just leave a tiny bit of smelly used to remind him, every time you change the tray, and if you give him another tray somewhere else do the same, put in a bit of used litter - they rely on their scent to guide them. 

You're unlikely to have accidents if you remember to put up a sign saying "Kitty Bathroom" in cat language, by just adding a little of his own used litter to wherever you want him to go. It doesn't have to be much as they have much better noses than us....

Also remember that a new kitten exploring can get overwhelmed and forget where to go or get lost, so a few small trays in every room to start with helps... if there's some scent in it to start with, he won't miss.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

eswake said:


> Update: My little guy just went pee in the kitty litter! - I wish i could hold it in for 24 hours! I think he just wanted to wait till i was worried about kitty litter habits :001_tt2:


Yay! bless him -  He is settling in xxxx


----------



## eswake (Sep 14, 2009)

He has been eating and going to the washroom just fine now!
He is still crying abit, but tonight he let me pet him, he has such a nice soft coat. He's quite all day long(well maybe one tiny cry) but at night time he just keeps on crying atleast a few meows every hour, my nabours must think he's hurt or something by how loud he can get, but he is getting alot better with me just hope the crying at night stops soon cuse i need my sleep!
Not the best pic, but here is a pic. of Spencer


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

awwww he is a handsome little chap


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww he is a cutey....the crying will stop ....just takes time


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

He is lovely, dont worry he will soon settle in


----------

